# Stacheldraht zum Geländeschutz



## Kafka (29. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen, ich hoff ma das sich damit wer auskennt.

Das Firmengelände auf den ich arbeite wird als Abkürzung von Fremdpersonen genutzt, problem ist die haben sich nen Trampelpfaht gebahnt der direkt durch unseren Garten Landschafts bereich führt. Alle Barikaden und Zäune wurden schon nieder gerissen usw. 
Meine Frage ist ob es rechtliche probleme gibt wenn ich da nun einen Zaun mit Stacheldraht/Natodraht hoch ziehe und das unerwünschte betreten des Geländes zu unterbinden.

Und bitte kein geflamme das ich übertreibe oder wahnsinnig bin^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Januar 2009)

Und du denkst wirklich, dass sich um 9:00 Uhr Morgens irgend ein zufällig WOW-Zockender Anwalt ins Buffed Forum verirrt??  

ganz ehrlich davon haben 99,99% im forum ( ich eingeschlossen ) keine Ahnung.
Damit gehste am besten zum Anwalt, der die rechtliche Lage auch einschätzen kann.

und wayne interessierts da ich aus deinem Text rauslese, dass es nicht deine Firma ist.
oder willste beim Cheffe eindruck schinden? ^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (29. Januar 2009)

spontan würde ich sagen dass man es darf, da das Firmen gelände ja privateigentum ist und wenn die leute die über eure wiesen laufen schon sämtliche barrikaden umgerissen haben is es ja eig. hausfriedensbruch.
und soweit ich weiß darf man sein grundstück einzäunen^^
vergiss nicht das Schild mit der Aufschrift "Zutritt für unbefugte Verboten", sonst wird es probleme geben^^
frag aber lieber jemand der sich damit wirklich auskennt^^

Liebe grüße von
Fetti/Fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (29. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Und du denkst wirklich, dass sich um 9:00 Uhr Morgens irgend ein zufällig WOW-Zockender Anwalt ins Buffed Forum verirrt??
> 
> ganz ehrlich davon haben 99,99% im forum ( ich eingeschlossen ) keine Ahnung.
> Damit gehste am besten zum Anwalt, der die rechtliche Lage auch einschätzen kann.
> ...




Problem ist ich leite diese Aussenstelle und der Boss aus der Hauptstelle meinte lass dir was einfallen. Und könnt doch sein das ich hier ne ordentliche Antwort bekomme da die meisten User ja immer so schlau tuhen. Wenn nix ordentliches kommt beweist es nur das sich das grossschnauzengehabe der Meisten Leute hier nur aufs Digitale und nicht auf die Realität bezieht xD (und ich hatte keine must mich in nen neuen Forum an zu melden wie z.b. Anwaltsforum)


----------



## Topperharly (29. Januar 2009)

sollange du ein "betreten auf eigene Gefahr" hin stellst, kannst du meines wissens stacheldraht hinstellen. beachte aber, dass man nicht den ganzen zaun damit zu pflstern sollte. der stacheldraht sollte in einer bestimmten höhe angebracht sein, wegen dem verletzungsrisiko von tieren z.b. Denk bitte ebenfalls daran, keine 40.000.000.000 Volt durhc den Zaun zu jagen, dass könnte ungesund für den jenigen enden, der den zaun berührt und denjenigen der den zaun auf bzw. gebaut hat. Grundsetzlich kannste den aufstellen, aber das könnte von ort bzw. gemeinde zu gemeinde unterschiedlich sien, also informiere dich auch mal bei den behörden.

mfg topper


----------



## Kafka (29. Januar 2009)

es geht dabei nur um einen 3m breiten Durchgang dann kommen Büsche. Verletzungsgefahr für Tiere und Kinder ist eh essig da wir mitten in nen Industriegebiet sind, also lebt hier ab 17uhr nix mehr^^

Hab eben hier im Rahthaus angerufen und die meinen das es bei sona kleinen Fläche kein problem ist.

Problem gelöst close pls^^


----------



## claet (29. Januar 2009)

ich wundere mich immer wieder was hier teilweise für kompetente antworten kommen!

da war letztens erst ein thread wos um grundstücksangelegenheiten ging wo einer echt gut geantwortet hat.
da hab ich auch erst wie terrorsatan geflamet und wurde eines besseren belehrt!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2009)

aber bitte nato s-drath-rolle. wer da reinfällt, den kann nen chirurg wieder rausschneiden^^
fraglich ob "normaler" überhaupt ein ernsthaftes hindernis ist, bzw ob dann die büsche 3m daneben nicht runtergetreten werden


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen : 

Stacheldraht ---> Ja , 

Nato-S-Draht wie ihn die Bundeswehr z.b. verwendet auf keinen Fall.

Der Grund ist, das wenn man mal in son S-Draht reinfällt, man selber nicht wieder raus kommt und die Verletzungen sind enorm.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (29. Januar 2009)

Mach doch einfach ein Schlid Hin "Unbefugte personen die das Gelände Betreten werden erSchossen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

darf man aber nid tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenns privat gelände ist ..


----------



## Tikume (29. Januar 2009)

Elektrozaun + Selbstschussanlage + Schild "Wow Spieler müssen draussen bleiben".

So halte zumindest ich es.


----------



## dalai (29. Januar 2009)

Du übertreibst und bist wahnsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nato- /S- draht würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, etwas zu extrem, stacheldraht genügt wahrscheinlich schon. Ausserdem ein Schild mit "Privateigentum, betreten verboten" oder so was aufstellen. 
Wenn dann immer Leute durchlaufen so einen Zaun mit Wachpersonal, Wachtürme und Kameras aufstellen, sieht dann etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (29. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> darf man aber nid tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lustig bei mir ist stacheldraht überm Zaub ... aner rückseite des Hauses (k isn mehr personen Haus und der Stacheldraht ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen) Aber wir haben hier einen ...zwar nicht zur Straße hin aber naja ...das ist ja egal steht auf dem Grundstück.  Wobei ich wette man könnte wenn man wollte einfach den zaun umtreten ~~


----------



## Rhokan (29. Januar 2009)

Geh doch zum örtlichen Bauern und frag ihn nach..... sagen wir "Abfallprodukten", platziere diese geschickt und lass es die Leute auf diese Tour erfahren.... das Schild und wahlweise den Stacheldraht würde ich erst am Tag danach aufstellen


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Du übertreibst und bist wahnsinnig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


entschuldigt das bitte vielmals aber 

Wir baun die Mauer wieder auf wir baun die Mauer wieder auf *sing*

sry ich konnt mir nicht verkneifen

aber ich würd damit wenn überhaupt zum anwalt gehn und den fragen bzw. erstmal n Schild aufstelln auf dem steht "Privateigentum betreten verboten" so hast du dich rechtlich abgesichert (denk ich mal)


----------

